# riding from Newport Beach to Corona??



## JustScott (Jan 10, 2005)

Howdy. Next week I'm going to be visiting my mother, who lives in Corona, and my brother, who lives in Newport Beach. I thought it might be fun to ride from my brother's place to my mom's (or vice versa - probably only one way though). I mapped out a tentative route on google maps:

http://tinyurl.com/cqa9w

I've never ridden on these roads, although I've driven on PCH and Hwy 74 - PCH seems a little hectic to ride on, but 74 seemed nice. Anyone have any feedback on this route? Alternative suggestions? I'm willing to ride up to 100 miles if there's a better, more scenic, less traffic, etc. way. 

Any other suggestions for great road rides in that area would be appreciated too. Last time I was there I road on the Santa Ana river trail from Corona to Huntington beach - that was fun and I'll probably do that again, but any other suggestions would be great.

Thanks a lot,
Scott


----------



## wanderingwheel (Sep 27, 2005)

PCH is actually a good ride, especially outside of the busy downtown areas of Newport Beach and Corona del Mar. I don't enjoy riding Ortega Hwy (74) as much becuase it usually has fairly hevy traffic and no shoulder. On weekends there are a lot of boaters and campers heading out to Lake Elsinore.

I ride out to Corona from Huntington Beach fairly frequently, but I do as little as possible on the trail. My general route is to take Red Hill north until it ends, then Newport for a few blocks, Foothill, Old Foothill, Hewes, Bond, Collins, Fletcher Ranch / Wanda / Santiago / Santa Ana Canyon (all same road), Gypsum Canyon, and then into the park to get on the trail.

Some good road rides in the area include Santiago Canyon / Live Oak Canyon, and rides around Lake Mathews on Cajalaco, La Sierra, and El Sobrante.


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Its been sometime since I've been out to Corona using the 91. But I've been riding around the 71&91 junction which is somewhere west of Corona. From there, you can pick up the Santa Ana River Bike trail which is a paved bike trail that will travel 27 paved miles to North Newport Beach. There is currently some construction in areas around Santa Ana but it would be a continuous ride otherwise all the way to PCH


----------



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

*I got hit*

on Ortega (74) last year. Then two of my friends at different times got hit. One was seriously injured and may never ride/walk again. I'd stay away from this stretch. I like the bike trail for safety reasons.Although the Santiago Canyon route is a good one that I've done a few times.


----------

